# Fifth Annual Avalanche Jam Gears Up for Golden



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a reminder about the avalanche jam party coming up this Friday. If you haven't been to this before, this is an awesome event. All moneys raised from ticket sales and the silent auctions helps fund our avalanche forecasts and the various awareness talks that the CAIC puts on throughout the year. If you're in the market for ski stuff, there's been some great gear at the auction each year.

Here's the press release with all the important details. Hope to see you there.

p.s. If you live in Fort Collins, the Mountain Shop still has a bunch of tickets..

----


BOULDER, CO (July 18, 2006) - The fifth annual Avalanche Jam, hosted by Backcountry Access (BCA), will take place from 5 to 10 pm on Friday, Sept. 22 outside the American Mountaineering Center in Golden, Colorado. The Avalanche Jam is a fundraiser for the Boulder-based Colorado Avalanche Information Center (CAIC).

Back by popular demand, Damage Done, has returned as the headliner. This Colorado rock band features musicians from local outdoor retailer Neptune Mountaineering. New this year will be an opening band for Damage Done. Route 7, comprised of the pre-teen offspring of Damage Done, will be opening with a handful of songs as the event kicks off making it an even more family-friendly event.

In addition to the music, the event will include dinner by El Señor Sols, beer from New Belgium Brewery, an outdoor industry demo village and a silent auction. Donors to the silent auction include BCA, Lowe Alpine, Patagonia, G3, Marmot, Outdoor Research, MSR and Cloudveiland the list is growing daily.

Last years proceeds provided the CAIC with much needed funds to offer avalanche education and forecasting for Colorado backcountry users [including backcountry skiers]. Colorado is home to one of the largest backcountry recreational markets in North America. Coupled with the most dangerous snowpack in North America, the CAIC plays an integral role in daily trip planning for Colorado backcountry users so they can recreate safely. The CAIC is partially funded by the Colo. Dept. of Transportation, State of Colorado, the Colorado ski industry, and a group of backcountry users called the Friends of the CAIC.

It is a great way to prep for the ski season, catch up with old friends and support avalanche forecasting and education in Colorado. Come enjoy a great event and support avalanche safety in Colorado. We really appreciate every dollar raised to help the CAIC, said Ethan Greene, Director of CAIC.

Tickets are $35 in advance and $40 at the door. They can be purchased in advance at your local outdoor retailer or by calling Backcountry Access at 303.417.1345. For sponsorship information, call Steve Christie at BCA at or email [email protected].


----------

